# Shaman Walking Stick



## catsterisk

This design was copied from a Northwest Indian raven shaman stick.


----------



## NightKnight

Interesting! It does look like a totem pole...


----------



## CAS14

That is beautiful, and practical as well. An assailant or a big dog attacking you on your morning walk would be intimidated by the big knob on the top. That could put a knot on a gang-banger's head.


----------



## Lewey

I like Indian art design on it! I enjoy making walking sticks from natural wood I find around the house. I haven't done it in a while though.


----------



## Sean

That's a great looking stick. I like the natural bend it it.


----------



## teen stick destroyer

very nice


----------



## Rad

Nice stick! How long is it?


----------



## catsterisk

It's 3 1/2 feet long


----------



## CAS14

Native American shillelagh length!

????


----------



## MagGeorge

Beautiful walking stick! Like the carvings and the big knob makes it very handy.


----------



## JJireh

Nice stick, do you know what wood it is?


----------



## catsterisk

Madrona that was from my back yard when it was was felled by an ice storm.


----------

